# Jake... my little clown!



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

Just a bunch of pictures of my little clown! 

http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... G_1207.jpg

http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... G_1239.jpg

http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... G_1240.jpg

http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... G_1197.jpg

http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... G_1200.jpg


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

LOL, I love those pics!!! :lol: They're so cute, he looks like a ferocious little guy!


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

He maybe LOOK like ferocious hehe but he isn't! He is a little grumpy but he his very sweet! He likes tu cuddles in my arms but he likes to play roughly... he's a man after all!


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

AWWWWWW!!!!!   he is soooo cute!!!!!


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

hehe thanks for him! :mrgreen:


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

haha those defintely made my day  What a cutie!!


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

lol! A real little clown! ... Isn't he?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

aww! thanks for that! i really needed a smile! :lol:


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Are you not afraid of the possibility of broken teeth by allowing the hedige to play agressivley with a chain? I would think that a string from a pair of sweats or a hoodie would be much more appropriate to play tug-of-war with.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Aww he's so cute!
I like the last link where he looks like he's growling.
*Beware of Attack Hedgie!*
He's adorable.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is adorable. I also would not let him chew the chain. It's broken teeth waiting to happen.


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh my god!! That's so cute.. and soooo funny!!!!!! LOL!! :lol:


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

Don't worry guys... That was the first time I cut his nails (I adopt him 2 weeks ago), and the chain is on the nail scissors. He suddently jump on the little plastic balls! My camera is never far from me so I take a couple of pictures, a litle movie and finish to cut his nails ^^ 

No worries, I won't let him play with that again!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

o0bibitte0o said:


> Don't worry guys... That was the first time I cut his nails (I adopt him 2 weeks ago), and the chain is on the nail scissors. He suddently jump on the little plastic balls! My camera is never far from me so I take a couple of pictures, a litle movie and finish to cut his nails ^^
> 
> No worries, I won't let him play with that again!


My apologies. I didn't see the movie or I would have realized what it was. I thought it was something in his cage. :? I wasn't fully awake when I was looking at that. :lol:


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

Great pics. After the second pic with a close up look in Jake's mouth, I keep thinking how can I get my little quills to say Awwww.


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

Nancy said:


> No worries, I won't let him play with that again!


My apologies. I didn't see the movie or I would have realized what it was. I thought it was something in his cage. :? I wasn't fully awake when I was looking at that. :lol:[/quote]

No problem  You was right to mention it ! :mrgreen:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is just adorable!


----------

